# 10 gallon, 20 gallon, and 2 gallon stocking ideas



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i have a cycled 20 gallon that has 2 platys, 4 neons, and 2 cory cats. i want to add some fish but i dont know what, maybe some guppies?

i have a cycling 10 gallon that i want to put in 1 honey gourami, 3 zebra danios, and 1 kuhli loach. is this WAY overcrowding?

i have a 2 gallon tank in storage and im tempted to put a betta in it. :betta: i know,"atleast 10 gallons for a betta". well you know what? i dont have another ten gallon tank so get over it.

so pretty much what im asking is:

1. What can i add to my 20 gallon and how many more fish in the long run? 

2. Will i be overstocking my 10 gallon?

3. what should i put in my 2 gallon? DONT SAY NOTHING!

Thanks JOMA


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually a Betta may work in a 2gal, just buy it a hammock to sleep on near the top of the tank... I had mine in my little 1 gal on my kitchen counter, it lasted quite a while and died of old age? Before that, a brandy snifter with some marbles on the bottom...
10gal: sounds about right 1"=1gal 
20gal: guppies or Tiger Barbs just remember the 1"=1gal rule


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

if you decide to get tiger barbs though whatever you do dont get anything with long or even medium fin length or slow fish because they are fin nippers and I even had trouble with them in with a dwarf gourami. They are really pretty though  Other fish you might like are swordtails, rosy barbs, female bettas?? (they dont fight with each other and look nice in an aquarium with other fish), and maybe a couple oto's for algae control??


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Add cherry barbs and live plants to your 20 gallon or maybe some other small tetras like gold pristilla tetras or something


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

sorry I meant cherry barbs not rosy barbs  rosy barbs are also fin nippers i think.


----------



## beautygladi (Sep 1, 2010)

What about the little... ah... red cherry shrimp or another small dwarf shrimp set up for the 2? you said a betta that works too, i just have a fascination with those little guys (right next to mystery snails) and with the shrimp you could like 5 or so happily every after from my understanding of the little shrimp ( at least that's what i get from my readings as i want to set a 2.5 gal in my kitchen of the shrimp.) 

for the twenty, i would add one or two more cory cats as i find they do better in larger groups (its recommended to keep like six, but i find that four is a really good number of them as i had a few in my mom's 45 gal and they were happier ) 

otherwise i'm not too sure as i'm only now setting up my own aquariums ( tho i take care of my friends' tanks all the time and stock their tanks as well  ) so i wouldn't really know anything creative to put in the 20 gal (other then more tets. as i really like those fish) the 10 sounds about right... but i think that would be all i would put in there.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

what about this :

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/what-do-my-fish-7592.html


----------

